# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Видеокамера Panasonic HC-V160 + сумка-чехол + штатив

## Елена_Ч

Продам видеокамеру Panasonic HC-V160 + сумка-чехол + штатив = 5000 грн.

----------

